# Port für ProfiNet-Kommunikation?!



## Mecha2312 (1 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann mich bitte kurz jemand erhellen oder bestätigen:

Ein Lieferant liefert uns ein Gerät (PC mit Software) mit Profinet-Anbindung. 
Er erfragt von mir den Profinet-Port über den der PC mit unserer Steuerung spricht. 

Profinet basiert doch nicht auf TCP-IP und kommuniziert nicht über ein Port-basiertes Protokoll, oder?
Falls doch, welche Ports benutzt es 

Danke schonmal, stehe irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Juli 2019)

Was ist eurer Steuerung ? Welchen SPS ?
Zwichen PC und Steuerung, wird es tatsächlich Profinet sein (Profinet IO Controller auf eine Seite, Profinet IO Device auf der andere Seite, eventuell als I-Device) ?
Oder ist es in der Tat 'nur' Ethernet ?

Zum Beispiel, zwischen ein Siemens SPS und ein Siemens Panel gibt es auf beide Geräte "Profinet" Schnittstellen, aber in 99% von die Anwendungen ist es 'nur' Ethenet zwischen SPS und Panel. Zwischen Siemens SPS und Siemens Panel wird dann ein "S7-Verbindung" verwendet, kein Profinet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 Juli 2019)

Mecha2312 schrieb:


> Ein Lieferant liefert uns ein Gerät (PC mit Software) mit Profinet-Anbindung.
> Er erfragt von mir den Profinet-Port über den der PC mit unserer Steuerung spricht.
> 
> Profinet basiert doch nicht auf TCP-IP und kommuniziert nicht über ein Port-basiertes Protokoll, oder?
> Falls doch, welche Ports benutzt es


Ich bin jetzt nicht der Profinet-Experte, kann Dir aber sagen, dass Du recht hast, bei Profinet wird kein Port verwendet, aber unrecht hast Du auch mit dieser Aussage.
Bei der zyklischen Kommunikation wird auf MAC-Ebene kommuniziert, da gibt es keine IP-Adressen und Ports, deswegen ist Profinet auch nicht routbar. Für die azyklische Kommunikation wird aber UDP verwendet und dafür brauchen die Teilnehmer dann eine IP-Adresse und einen Port. Ich denke mal das wird irgendwo bei den Einstellungen der Steuerung festgelgt. Um welche SPS geht es denn?


----------



## Mecha2312 (2 Juli 2019)

hallo zusammen, 
Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.

Es ist eine Siemens S7-1517F-3PN/DP und ein Siemens IPC der als PN-IO-Device eingebunden werden soll.  
Ich habe jetzt wirr in der TIA-Doku gesucht und folgende Angabe gefunden:

UDP 34964 für PN IO
 Kann das jemand bestätigen? Ist das bei PN immer so oder S7-Spezifisch?
Hab da nirgends was zu gefunden.

Gefunden habe ich das unter Geräte und Netze/Geräte und Netze konfigurieren/Kommunikation über Verbindungen/Verbindungstypen (S7-300, S7-400, S7-1500)/UDP-Verbindung (S7-300, S7-400, S7-1500)
und dort unter Port-Einstellungen.


----------



## Matze001 (2 Juli 2019)

Was läuft denn auf dem IPC?

Wenn es "nur" die Siemens-HMI ist wird es eine "normale TCP-Verbindung" auf Port 102 sein.
Läuft dort z.B. eine WinAC wird ggf. direkt Profinet gesprochen (je nachdem, was ihr da konfiguriert).

Warum will Dein Lieferant eigtl. den Port wissen?

LG

Marcel


----------



## Mecha2312 (2 Juli 2019)

Hallo Marcel,

darauf wird eine Software des Lieferanten laufen, die Etikettendrucker Steuert. 
Die Schnittstelle dazu ist als PN-IO-Device ausgeführt. 

Warum er den Port wissen möchte weiß ich nicht...
Hab ihm auch gesagt dass es m.W.n. nicht relevant ist, aber naja.... bisschen schlauer werden kann ja auch nciht schaden.


----------



## Mecha2312 (2 Juli 2019)

Doppelpost sorry


----------



## PN/DP (2 Juli 2019)

Mecha2312 schrieb:


> Es ist eine Siemens S7-1517F-3PN/DP und ein Siemens IPC der als PN-IO-Device eingebunden werden soll.





Mecha2312 schrieb:


> darauf wird eine Software des Lieferanten laufen, die Etikettendrucker Steuert.
> Die Schnittstelle dazu ist als PN-IO-Device ausgeführt.


Wer soll in dieser Konstellation der PN-IO-Controller sein - die SPS oder was anderes?
Mit wem/was soll die Etikettendrucker-Software kommunizieren?

Harald


----------



## Mecha2312 (2 Juli 2019)

Die SPS ist PN-Controller. 

Der IPC ist IO-Device (wie die das abfrühstücken weiß ich nciht, da kenne ich mich nicht aus) .
Für mich soll lt. Angebot der IPC ein IO-Device mit GSDML sein, wo ich dann ein paar nummern und Trigger rüber schicke und am ende ein OK oder NOK zurück bekomme. Und die SW auf dem IPC klärt den Rest mit dem Etikettendrucker.


----------



## meinseins (13 Juli 2019)

Hallo Mecha2312,



Mecha2312 schrieb:


> Ein Lieferant liefert uns ein Gerät (PC mit Software) mit Profinet-Anbindung.
> Er erfragt von mir den Profinet-Port über den der PC mit unserer Steuerung spricht.
> 
> Profinet basiert doch nicht auf TCP-IP und kommuniziert nicht über ein Port-basiertes Protokoll, oder?
> Falls doch, welche Ports benutzt es



Ich vermute mal er geht nach dem RFC1006, wonach der TCP-Port 102 benutzt wird.

https://support.industry.siemens.co...ern-und-firewalls-zu-beachten-?dti=0&lc=de-DE

https://support.industry.siemens.co...ozu-brauche-ich-diesen-dienst-?dti=0&lc=de-DE

Mfg,
 meinseins


----------



## Mecha2312 (15 Juli 2019)

Aber das ist doch kein Profinet `?

Ich habe im übrigen mittlerweile erfahren, dass er Profinet CBA verwendet. 
Da kenn ich mich leider gar nciht mit aus, mus smich erstmal einlesen.


----------

